# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  Fjalor i  Informatikes.

## mirsadi83

Ky eshte nje Fjalore i Informatikes ne te cilin mund te Shtoni, Editoni, Shlyeni apo te Kerkoni fjalen qe doni. Ne te nuk ka asnje fjale pasi qe mund te Shtoni fjale vet ather pasurone ju vete kete Fjalore si doni ju. Ne te keni gjithashtu Kodin e Programimit ne te cilin mund ta rregulloni edhe Kodin si doni ju vet. Fjalori eshte i punuar me Visual Basic 6.


Download:

http://www.MegaShare.com/3561590

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=549NJB9N

Ju pershendes.

----------

